# Occitan dictionary



## mtmjr

Hello everyone.  I am desperately trying to find an English-Occitan (ou Français-Occitan...) dictionary somewhere online.  Further, if anyone knows of any online language tutorial that can serve as an introduction to Occitan grammar, that would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks.

-mtmjr-


----------



## MarcB

http://www.lexilogos.com/occitan_langue_dictionnaires.htm
http://www.panoccitan.org/
http://www3.webng.com/lengadoc/ligams.htm
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/babel-site/occitan.html


----------



## Setwale_Charm

MarcB, could you please include those onto our Resources list?
 I can also suggest the following glossary 
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/tourisme.cevennes.lasalle/text/english/glossaire.htm


----------



## mtmjr

Merci beaucoup à tout!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

"tous". "Tout" is everything.


----------



## Nanon

Ou "merci pour tout" .

http://oc.wiktionary.org/wiki/Main_Page - starting
http://occitanet.free.fr/oc/index.html - with an online course to get started (5 lessons only, unfortunately)


----------



## avok

May I ask you why you need an Occitan ditionary?


----------



## mtmjr

I'm studying linguistics (for fun before I enter college and have to do it for real) and have a special interest in the romance languages.  I am especially interested in finding the relatedness of the lesser-known Occitan to those regularly cited as THE "romance languages" (i.e. French, Spanish, Italian, Portuguese, Romanian, and to a lesser extent Catalan)

Quant à "tout", mon prof ne me corrigeait jamais quand je l'utilisait en classe...mais merci pour vos conseils!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Bon, evidemment, il est temps de changer votre prof


----------

